# Plant ID please...



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I received this from a fellow member here as an extra. It was, at the time I received it, just a little twig. Here is what it looks like now (2 weeks later)
The fellow member I received it from thought it might be "cuba"???
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bathysphere (Jan 30, 2006)

i would agree that it is ludwigia cuba


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yup. Ludwigia inclinata var. verticulata Cuba (hope I spelled that right )


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Great, thanks!!!!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'_.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Cavan


----------

